# Famous musicians from Balham , Clapham , Tooting ?



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Apart from my self , Arthur Smith comedian is the best i can do.Maybe Jimi Hendrix stopped off on his way to Folkestone?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I assume this piece was composed by someone from Clapham?






[And yes, I know it wasn't. This is a joke. :lol:]


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

The author of this was very famous - not far form your triangle.


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

Pat Fairlea !!! What are you ilkley [like] Still , listening to Unsquar T'Dance agian grin goon, it is not that tricky , so thanks , i expect after brexit Yorkshire will become a sovereign state , when Alan [Bennett] has been returned from the south as a triumvirate with David Hockney , and Brian BLESSED .


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Mel Gaynor of Simple Minds
Captain Sensible
Adele
UK Subs

And you can't mention Balham without:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I assume you are pronouncing these locations correctly ?

It's of course "Baahm", and "Claahm". Note that both are relatively close geographically to Saint Reatham.


----------

